# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Tod meines Vaters

## sonjag

Liebe Forummitglieder,

Vergangenen Freitag ist mein lieber Vater an den Folgen seiner Prostataerkrankung seinem Leiden erlegen. Er hat gekämpft bis zu seinem letzten Atemzug. Und ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, dass wir diese Erkrankung stärker war, als wir....
Ich möchte mich unbedingt bei allen, die mir in den vergangenen Monaten mit  Tipps u. Ratschlägen zur Seite gestanden sind, ganz doll bedanken. Ihr wart eine große Hilfe, hab viel gelernt u. es hat auch meinem Vater sehr geholfen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich dieses Forum nie wieder betreten werde. Ich möchte mit dem Wissen, das ich mir notgedrungen aneignen musste, Krebs Patienten bzw. Betroffenen helfen. Ich werde Eure Diskussionen weiterhin verfolgen, auch wenn ich meinem Vater damit nicht mehr helfen kann.
Danke nochmal u. Euch wünsche ich noch viel Kraft u. Mut!!!!!

Alles Liebe
Sonja

----------


## WinfriedW

Liebe Sonja,

mein herzliches Beileid an dich und deine Angehörigen. Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit.

Winfried

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Sonja,

mein Beileid zum Tod Deines Vaters!

Es ist schön, dass Du weiter im Forum bleiben und ggf. anderen helfen möchtest. Danke dafür!!

Alles Gute und viel Kraft beim Verarbeiten Deines Verlustes wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo liebe Sonja,

auch von mir mein tief empfundenes Beileid zum Tode deines tapferen Vaters.

Ich wünsche dir und deinen Angehörigen weiterhin viel Kraft und hoffe, du setzt dein geäußertes Vorhaben, weiterhin das Forum mit Rat zu unterstützen, irgendwann, wenn es dir wieder besser geht und du nach vorne blicken kannst, in die Tat um. 
Es wäre bestimmt eine sinnvolle und dankbare Aufgabe.

Alles Gute,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Tiffy2006

Hallo Sonja, auch ich möchte dir mein Beileid aussprechen. Danke auch nochmal für den Rat den du mir gegeben hast. Schön, dass du dich weiterhin am Forum beteiligst und so anderen hilfst. Danke Gruß Heike

----------

